# Knicks and Nuggets brawl....



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Mello suspended 15 games with 10 players ejected. WOW!!! Little Nate Robinson threw the first punch. http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=261216018 :banned:


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Knicks and Nuggets browl....*

melo hasnt been suspended yet......

also what does this do for the intrest of bringing jr smith to portland in that tradE?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Knicks and Nuggets browl....*

all this because they wanted to use the old ball and couldn't.

on a serious note, I commented to Schilly once, that the Suns, Warriors and Nuggets are tempting fate by keeping their better players in the game late. I remember a game against the Nuggets where they were whooping on us, and they still were playing Carmelo and most of the rest of the starters LATE in the game. 

You get what you deserve when you do that.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Knicks and Nuggets browl....*



Hap said:


> all this because they wanted to use the old ball and couldn't.
> 
> on a serious note, I commented to Schilly once, that the Suns, Warriors and Nuggets are tempting fate by keeping their better players in the game late. I remember a game against the Nuggets where they were whooping on us, and they still were playing Carmelo and most of the rest of the starters LATE in the game.
> 
> You get what you deserve when you do that.


Yeah, more wins and a higher playoff seeding.

Just because the game is in the bag doesn't mean your starters don't need the playing time to become a cohesive unit.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Knicks and Nuggets browl....*



Hap said:


> You get what you deserve when you do that.


These people are professional athletes, not High School players. There's nothing wrong with leaving your key players in the game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Knicks and Nuggets browl....*



MARIS61 said:


> Yeah, more wins and a higher playoff seeding.


um...so you get more wins and a higher playoff seeding..when you leave your players in the game with a minute to go when you're up by 19?

on what ****ing planet does that happen?

Is there some 19 point play that the Knicks could do, so the Nuggets were forced to keep their best players in to combat it?

Uh..nope.

And how does keeping their best players in the game, when it's already decided, help them get more wins? do they get 1.5 wins for tonights game against the Knicks?

Does the NBA go "ok, they kept their best players in, so they actually get the higher seed instead of Dallas, who doesn't".

Uh, nope. You can win with class, and you can lose with class. Or you can win like an ***, and lose like an ***. Denver decided to do the latter instead of the former (I think I got that right...I'm trying to say Denver won like an ***).



Samuel said:


> These people are professional athletes, not High School players. There's nothing wrong with leaving your key players in the game.


they're professional athletes who whine at the drop of a hat too. It's an unwritten rule in pro sports, not to show up the other team when you're beating them.

It's called having class. Teams (and players) with class don't show-boat when they're already up by 19 with 4 or so minutes to go.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Knicks and Nuggets browl....*

I think you can pretty much count melo out until the playoffs.


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Knicks and Nuggets browl....*

I am just shocked what happened there. It got really out of hand and in the end this will hurt the Nuggets as they jockey for playoff position. I can seriously seeing them falling out of the playoffs due to the this. 

I think it's gonna be some heavy suspensions with the players involved. I don't think anyone will get suspended for the whole year but I wouldn't be suprised with what happened at the Palace.

Carmelo will get at least 20. Probably 30 games or the worse case scenario he'll be out for the year. But I doubt that will happen.

The other players who participated with get around 10 games and it will be around that range.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Knicks and Nuggets browl....*



Todd said:


> I think you can pretty much count melo out until the playoffs.


Nah. What he did isn't even nearly as bad as what Artest did. And it wasn't as bad as what Stephen Jackson or Jermaine did (by going into the crowd and punching fans) and their suspensions weren't full seasons. 25 games and 15 (and I think Jermaine had his shortened).


If they do a HUGE suspension, the players union would have a cow (they'll have a cow regardless actually) and the NBA would have to back down.

He might get 5-10 games, and even thats probably on the outer-fringe of what he'll get.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Knicks and Nuggets browl....*



Hap said:


> Nah. What he did isn't even nearly as bad as what Artest did, let alone as bad as what Stephen Jackson or Jermaine did (by going into the crowd and punching fans). If they do a HUGE suspension, the players union would have a cow (they'll have a cow regardless actually) and the NBA would have to back down.
> 
> He might get 5-10 games, and even thats probably on the outer-fringe of what he'll get.


You're probably right, but he did throw a pretty obvious sucker punch.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Knicks and Nuggets browl....*



Todd said:


> You're probably right, but he did throw a pretty obvious sucker punch.


that he did.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Knicks and Nuggets browl....*

he isnt going to get more than 10 games.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Knicks and Nuggets browl....*

i say mello gets 3 games 5 max.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Knicks and Nuggets browl....*



rose garden pimp said:


> he isnt going to get more than 10 games.


In a vacuum, you're right - 10 games at the most. But after the Pacers/Piston brawl, and with Stern trying to revamp the NBA's image - Melo could be out for a LONG time. Shame on Melo - he's got to know better. Just before Melo threw that roundhouse, it looked like the scrum was about to break up. Just a terrible decision. I hope for his sake they don't make an example out of him. The guy is having an MVP type year - if he's out for 15 games or more it could ruin Denver's season.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

I think Carmello should get suspended for the whole season. Thare is no call for what he did. Mello sucker punched Collins and than ran off like a little girl.:cheers:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Carmello deserves a long suspension for running away like a girl! What a coward - throws the sucker punch and then takes off downcourt. He fights like he plays - he's always been little more than a cherry picker.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

This feud has a back story. Isaiah and George Karl had a run-in in the past stemming from how Isaiah treated Karl's good friend Larry Brown. Karl was playing his players late to get back at Thomas who chased down Karl and had words for him at a summer league game or some kind of function, I can't remember the exact function.

Nate Robinson is a tough little booger.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Knicks and Nuggets browl....*



Hap said:


> on a serious note, I commented to Schilly once, that the Suns, Warriors and Nuggets are tempting fate by keeping their better players in the game late. I remember a game against the Nuggets where they were whooping on us, and they still were playing Carmelo and most of the rest of the starters LATE in the game.


on the espn video of it, you can see nuggets playing on their way to the table to come in the game right before the nuggets start their fastbreak. so they were about to be on their way out of the game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Knicks and Nuggets browl....*



rocketeer said:


> on the espn video of it, you can see nuggets playing on their way to the table to come in the game right before the nuggets start their fastbreak. so they were about to be on their way out of the game.


yah, with a minute to go. How magnanimous of them.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

You notice how Nene got his first start too? Nice timing...

But back to the subject, I'm betting Anthony gets 5-10 games. The league has really been on a mission to put the players in their place when this happens. Violence at NBA games is about as welcome as your Aunt Freida's fruitcake.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Knicks and Nuggets browl....*



Hap said:


> um...so you get more wins and a higher playoff seeding..when you leave your players in the game with a minute to go when you're up by 19?
> on what ****ing planet does that happen?
> Is there some 19 point play that the Knicks could do, so the Nuggets were forced to keep their best players in to combat it?
> Uh..nope.
> ...


[strike]What a load of crap. Must be a Knicks fan.[/strike]

For the other view on "class" try this article:
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=dw-knicks121606&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

We all know you're bright enough to grasp the concept of my post, Hap.

Obviously, I was referring to more wins in the season, coming from a team's growth through playing time in all possible game situations.

You get more wins and a higher playoff seeding when your starters are the most fluid, cohesive group they can be. That comes from playing together on the court. The more time spent doing exactly that, whether up by 20 or down by 20, the better.

A Blazers fan especially should know the value of a team learning how to play with authority and control when they seemingly have the game in hand. We've seen the results when they don't.

As for "unwritten rules"? There is no such thing in Professional Sports. They are an Elementary School PC feel-good approach which has no place in adult life. My neighbor's nephew plays soccer in a league which does not keep score. WTF?

As for WRITTEN RULES, scrub-hit-man Collins has now broken the flagrant foul rule (the most serious rule in the NBA) at the end of blowout losses 2 nights in a row.

Fans pay ridiculous money to see the very best players give 100% effort for 48 minutes. They don't pay to see the Battle of the Scrubs. Knicks fans are being robbed every time they buy a ticket because their team takes their money but has yet to so much as work up a sweat in The Garden this year.

The Malice at the Palace brawl should have been enough to prevent this from ever occurring again. All 10 players and any who left the bench should be done for the season.
Any less punishment than that and we'll continue to see this again and again.

I see no reason to quibble over who did what to what degree, they all broke the rules deliberately, spitting on the fans by their actions.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Knicks and Nuggets browl....*

Anthony is a little ***** for running away like that... what an ***.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> ...scrub-hit-man Collins has now broken the flagrant foul rule (the most serious rule in the NBA) at the end of blowout losses 2 nights in a row.


the boxscore doesn't even credit Mardy with 1 minute played. He basically came in to hurt someone like a hockey goon. Thomas said as much in his not so sly post game comments...

_""They were having their way with us," Thomas said. "I think J.R. Smith had just made one dunk when he reversed and spun in the air. And I think Mardy didn't want our home crowd to see that again. So he fouled him."_

Fouling someone while in mid-air by grabbing them around the neck is not hoops no matter what the score. Isiah has always been a pathetic baby to my eyes, and this is just another example of his ego. Hopefully the league addresses this problem from it's roots.

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Knicks and Nuggets browl....*



MARIS61 said:


> What a load of crap. Must be a Knicks fan.


yeah..thats it.



> For the other view on "class" try this article:
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=dw-knicks121606&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> 
> We all know you're bright enough to grasp the concept of my post, Hap.
> ...


Somehow, I doubt them playing "through" it, when they're by 19-20 points with 1-2 minutes to go, will provide any growth.



> You get more wins and a higher playoff seeding when your starters are the most fluid, cohesive group they can be. That comes from playing together on the court. The more time spent doing exactly that, whether up by 20 or down by 20, the better.


a few moments won't provide more fluid and cohesive play. 


> A Blazers fan especially should know the value of a team learning how to play with authority and control when they seemingly have the game in hand. We've seen the results when they don't.


a 19 point led with 90 second to go isn't the time to put the foot down. You've already put the foot down, and they've already put up the white flag.



> As for "unwritten rules"? There is no such thing in Professional Sports.


yes there are. Ask any pro athlete, and they know not to do certain things. One is to not show-boat when you're well ahead, or take a shot late in the game when it's unneeded. I remember one time Bonzi took (and made) a shot late in the game, despite the game being over (against the Jazz I think). Dunleavy went to Sloan and made sure Sloan knew that wasn't his doing, and that he wasn't trying to rub it in Sloans (or the Jazz players) face.


> As for WRITTEN RULES, scrub-hit-man Collins has now broken the flagrant foul rule (the most serious rule in the NBA) at the end of blowout losses 2 nights in a row.
> 
> Fans pay ridiculous money to see the very best players give 100% effort for 48 minutes. They don't pay to see the Battle of the Scrubs.


90 seconds isn't the "battle of the scrubs".


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

all i know is denver's starting 5 is gone. melo should get 10-15 games. collings should get 10. nate rob should get 10 (nice body slam by the way).

melo's always been a ***** and his punch barely connected. 

isiah is done in ny for sure.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

STOMP said:


> the boxscore doesn't even credit Mardy with 1 minute played. He basically came in to hurt someone like a hockey goon. Thomas said as much in his not so sly post game comments...
> 
> _""They were having their way with us," Thomas said. "I think J.R. Smith had just made one dunk when he reversed and spun in the air. And I think Mardy didn't want our home crowd to see that again. So he fouled him."_
> 
> ...


Absoulutely. Watching his comments last night after I watched the replay of the incident and also hearing the comments of Nate Robinson say basically the same thing, I immediately thought:

The Knicks on the floor were only doing what they were told. The Knicks behavior is an accurate reflection of the coach.

I know they won't, but the league should come down HARD on Isiah Thomas. That's right. The coach. How? Punish him for his comments. His bull**** coach mantra (we can't have them embarrass us and if they try WE WILL HURT THEM) is like screaming fire in a crowded stadium. It is a crime.

Isiah Thomas is the instigator of this incident. He planned it. Prepared his players for it. Trained them what to do. Then unleashed the dogs. What an *******.


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

There's certainly evidence that it was premeditated by Thomas. That, to me, is inexcusable. Thomas should be suspended for the season IMO. He is a disgrace.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Pretty good indication of the character of Carmelo. So much damage control was done around the very same issue when he appeared in that video a couple years back with some nefarious characters chatting about killing cops etc. 

At the time I htought it was simply a issue of him being in the wrong place at the wrong time...incidents like this make me wonder though. He just isn't a good character guy.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Knicks and Nuggets browl....*



MARIS61 said:


> ...scrub-hit-man Collins has now broken the flagrant foul rule (the most serious rule in the NBA) at the end of blowout losses 2 nights in a row...



That's the first time I ever seen the dude.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Pretty good indication of the character of Carmelo. So much damage control was done around the very same issue when he appeared in that video a couple years back with some nefarious characters chatting about killing cops etc.
> 
> At the time I htought it was simply a issue of him being in the wrong place at the wrong time...incidents like this make me wonder though. He just isn't a good character guy.


yes good indication that he's a pansy ***. and acts thuggish in videos (which i'm sure he had leaked to maintain his street credibility). he may be from baltimore, but he damn sure isnt a gangster.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

The Knicks' coach premeditates the fight.

A Knicks' player starts the fight with an over-the-top foul.

The public and Der Kommisar will now blame the Nuggets, and will likely hand down penalties that wreck their season.

Gotta love the NBA!  :whatever: :whofarted


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Oldmangrouch said:


> The Knicks' coach premeditates the fight.
> 
> A Knicks' player starts the fight with an over-the-top foul.
> 
> ...


Yeh Carmelo just had to throw that sucker punch...

Premeditated or not the Nuggets didn't have to react in the manner that they did. Especially Carmelo who threw a weak sucker punch after the initial brawl had died down.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> The Knicks' coach premeditates the fight.
> 
> A Knicks' player starts the fight with an over-the-top foul.
> 
> ...


I agree... Gotta love the NBA! This means the Knicks, who, quite frankly, have no immediate future, continue to suck. The Nuggets, who are competition we are trying to catch up to, will suck for a while.

I'll take whatever freebies the league wants to hand down to the Blazers :biggrin:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Since none of these players are on my team, this can only help me in my Fantasy League.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Oldmangrouch said:


> The Knicks' coach premeditates the fight.
> 
> A Knicks' player starts the fight with an over-the-top foul.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=sheridan_chris&id=2699963



> NEW YORK -- About a minute or two before the Knicks-Nuggets brawl erupted Saturday night in Madison Square Garden, New York coach Isiah Thomas mentioned to Denver star Carmelo Anthony that it wouldn't be a good idea to go anywhere near the paint, according to a member of the Denver Nuggets organization...
> 
> Anthony is likely to be penalized the hardest because he threw the punch everyone is going to see over and over again...But the biggest penalty likely will go to Anthony, who began the night as the league's leading scorer and was just 75 seconds away from wrapping up a 2-3 road trip on a positive note.


A coach ordered ambushed by a throwaway thug (Collins), escalated by a Tasmanian Devil of a creature (Nate Robinson) and unable to keep their cool, Smith and Anthony and the playoff caliber Nuggets are going to pay.

Whatever happens to the Knicks won't mean anything. When you are already in the gutter, you have nowhere to fall.

This isn't sports. This is the loser organization that used to be the Knicks, dragging down in their pit a young, hotheaded, but good and entertaining team. Nice job. At least the Knicks are good at something other than burning through salary expense to little end.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Yeh Carmelo just had to throw that sucker punch...
> 
> Premeditated or not the Nuggets didn't have to react in the manner that they did. Especially Carmelo who threw a weak sucker punch after the initial brawl had died down.



True, people are never forced to retaliate when attacked.

Only in the context of sports is that fact mutated into the notion that the person who *starts* the fight bears little or no responsibility.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

how does nate robinson say its a slap in the face for melo and others to be in a meaningless game. when he is trying to alley-oop to himself off the floor in a meaningless game........

that doesnt make sense.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oldmangrouch said:


> True, people are never forced to retaliate when attacked.
> 
> Only in the context of sports is that fact mutated into the notion that the person who *starts* the fight bears little or no responsibility.


Way to root out another argument that no one is making.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

rose garden pimp said:


> how does nate robinson say its a slap in the face for melo and others to be in a meaningless game. when he is trying to alley-oop to himself off the floor in a meaningless game........
> 
> that doesnt make sense.


I think the point of the example is to show that Nate is a hypocrite. Also, nothing in hoops justifies purposely committing a foul like that one... any argument for it only offends my sensibilities. 

Both he and Isiah revealed their stupidity in post-game comments. That pathetic victim stuff doesn't play well in public if you're clearly not innocent and especially if you're an embarrassing mess like the Knicks.

anyway, I'm sure the players will all be punished and David Stern will be looking very dour on Monday. I hope they ding Thomas as well.

STOMP


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> True, people are never forced to retaliate when attacked.
> 
> Only in the context of sports is that fact mutated into the notion that the person who *starts* the fight bears little or no responsibility.


A flagrant foul usually doesn't START a fight. JR Smith getting in a guys face and then shoving him...THAT is what started the fight. And it wasn't even really much of a fight until Melo decided to take a weak swipe at another guy then run like a schoolgirl. So, if those two players get bigger suspensions, it has nothing to do with the team who started the fight getting off easy.

You can't blame the knicks for fouling hard when the other team is running it up against you. You can blame the Nuggets for retaliating.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

I blame Zach.

On a positive note, it sure is nice watching another team fall into the gutter instead of the Blazers. Now I know what it was like watching the Blazers fall into the muck just a short few years ago. Actually, this is better entertainment, the Knicks are making the Blazers look like amateurs.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Knickerbocker sort of sounds like slang for a bad guy. "Aye, mate, e's a knickerbocker from cellblock D, 'e is."

barfo


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Fork said:


> You can't blame the knicks for fouling hard when the other team is running it up against you. You can blame the Nuggets for retaliating.


Better edit *deleted*! I got moderated for calling the Nuggets *deleted* 2 years ago when there was a thread to make up badboy nicknames for other teams... Something about being negative or something.

In other news, entire cities are in a panic as word of off world mutant moderators invading our forums spread. I for one welcome our new moderator overlords, and offer up this Fork sacrifice as a gesture of goodwill. :biggrin:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> Better edit that! I got moderated for calling the Nuggets that 2 years ago when there was a thread to make up badboy nicknames for other teams... Something about being negative or something.
> 
> In other news, entire cities are in a panic as word of off world mutant moderators invading our forums spread. I for one welcome our new moderator overlords, and offer up this Fork sacrifice as a gesture of goodwill. :biggrin:


Excellent work. The masters will be pleased. Perhaps your life will even be spared. Although, I wouldn't count on it!

barfo (moderator drone #83243)


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Mello suspended 15 games with 10 players ejected. WOW!!! Little Nate Robinson threw the first punch. http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=261216018 :banned:


Melo hasnt been suspended yet, why did you say that???


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Fork said:


> A flagrant foul usually doesn't START a fight. JR Smith getting in a guys face and then shoving him...THAT is what started the fight. And it wasn't even really much of a fight until Melo decided to take a weak swipe at another guy then run like a schoolgirl. So, if those two players get bigger suspensions, it has nothing to do with the team who started the fight getting off easy.
> 
> You can't blame the knicks for fouling hard when the other team is running it up against you. You can blame the Nuggets for retaliating.


A normal flagarant foul doesn't usually start a fight.

This was not normal. 

This was an "ordered hit" by a scrub who hadn't been in the game to that time, and who had just done the same thing last game. This hit was announced in advance. This flagarnt foul was a lot worse than most. All neck and head and mid-air take down.

I also very much disagree that Anthony "started" it.

Nate Robinson was the first player to shove people. Was the first player to take a swing. Was screaming at Nuggets - not to calm things down, but to CONTINUE to ***** at them for "dissing" the Knicks on their court. That little SOB wouldn't stop.

And Anothony didn't run because he made the hit. He was backpeddaling away from Jefferies who was coming after him.

I continue to disagree with your impression that "it wasn't much of a fight" until the Anthony hit. The very worst part of the fight was Robinson/Smith wrestle into the stands. That IS a fight and is out of control at that point.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Hap said:


> Way to root out another argument that no one is making.



Really? You ought to read Mejia's article on CBS.Sportsline. According to him, Collins "did nothing that would have been considered against NBA rules." I guess he is refering to those "unwritten rules", since the official rules clearly address the issue of flagrant fouls!

He also says not ONE word about Thomas ordering the foul - though he does mention Karl leaving his starters in for too long. In fact, the only Knick he finds any fault with, is Nate Robinson. 

You may dismiss Mejia as a jerk, but he IS making the argument - and from a much bigger pulpit than I have access to! :wink:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Really? You ought to read Mejia's article on CBS.Sportsline. According to him, Collins "did nothing that would have been considered against NBA rules." I guess he is refering to those "unwritten rules", since the official rules clearly address the issue of flagrant fouls!


:lol:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

It's clear from this photo that Collins was just going for the ball:

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/480872p-404688c.html

LOL


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> Since none of these players are on my team, this can only help me in my Fantasy League.



Me too, this is great. 

This must be a last ditch effort by Thomas to save his job. Gives him a built-in excuse for why they aren't winning, "half the team is suspended." Not to mention it gives them an immediate surge in the Oden sweepstakes. Pretty smart move by the Knicks.. Crafty.


But back to reality, this is just another case of a simple flagrant foul continuing to snowball until punches are thrown. Totally unproffesional and totally immature. I've never liked Anthony but even I'm surprised at how much of a ***** he came accross with that sucker punch, and then he scampers away.. lol. Regardless of how many games he gets, he sure showed his true colors to everyone else in the league. Doubt it will help his street cred.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

_The Knicks trailed by 26 points midway through the third quarter as Anthony at one point outscored them by 13-0. *The Knicks then scored 28 points in about six minutes *to cut the Nuggets lead to 94-84 after three quarters._

A good reason to play your starters to the end, just in case.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Denver's first round pick is looking a lot more attractive at this point.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> _The Knicks trailed by 26 points midway through the third quarter as Anthony at one point outscored them by 13-0. *The Knicks then scored 28 points in about six minutes *to cut the Nuggets lead to 94-84 after three quarters._
> 
> A good reason to play your starters to the end, just in case.


I'm sure the knicks had bounds of energy after they expended energy to get back to within 10. And I'm sure that leading by 19 points, with 90 seconds left, is the same as keeping their starters in after the knicks made their run in the 3rd.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

If you look at the play-by-play, the knicks were outhustling the nuggets continually over the last 5-6 minutes or so. Out-rebounding them about 3-1 with about that ratio in shot attempts. They just couldn't buy a bucket.

Would you feel so smug about it if it had been Zach committing the cheap flagrant because we were getting blown out, or would you acknowledge it was the epitomy of poor sportsmanship?

Seems to me we had a team do the same to us a couple of weeks ago right up to the buzzer. I remember Rice muttering about a shot they took with about 14 secs on the clock, but no Blazers tried to ruin anyone's career over it. They didn't even comment on it.

They worked harder on their defense instead, and look at how it's paid off lately.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Masbee said:


> I continue to disagree with your impression that "it wasn't much of a fight" until the Anthony hit. The very worst part of the fight was Robinson/Smith wrestle into the stands. That IS a fight and is out of control at that point.


Okay...started by the nuggets, which was my point originally.

Smith stepped to Robinson. That incites the fight, though I don't consider that a real 'fight' it's just more of a scuffle. Anthony escalated it to an actual fight by taking a swing at a guy.

He'll get a 10 game suspension and he deserves it.

BTW, I doubt Anthony or anyone else KNEW it was an order from Isiah Thomas...all that talk happened at the press conference after the game.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Me too, this is great.
> 
> This must be a last ditch effort by Thomas to save his job. Gives him a built-in excuse for why they aren't winning, "half the team is suspended." Not to mention it gives them an immediate surge in the Oden sweepstakes. Pretty smart move by the Knicks.. Crafty.


...or not. As a part of the Curry trade, the Bulls have the right to swap #1's with the Knicks this year.

STOMP


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

ity: My bad, I thought I had read that carmallo got suspended for the season. I personally think he should get the whole season for that sucker punch on collins and running off but I don't think that he will. Thats not what I would want to see from my franchise player. ity:


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

STOMP said:


> ...or not. As a part of the Curry trade, the Bulls have the right to swap #1's with the Knicks this year.
> 
> STOMP


And that is why Thomas will lose his job! Too many awesome acquisitions:lol:


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I find the argument that another team should take it easy on a team that sucks and doesn't want to perform for the 48minutes they are getting paid for, pretty weak. Why they would be offended by the Nuggets INSTEAD OF THEIR OWN PATHETIC PLAY is beyond me. Just part of the sue crazy world where no one takes resposibility of their own actions.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

STOMP said:


> ...or not. As a part of the Curry trade, the Bulls have the right to swap #1's with the Knicks this year.
> 
> STOMP



Figures, I tried to find a silver lining for the Knicks and they've f**** that up too. Some people are just beyond help.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

i love brawls....which is why i like hockey to see em go at it..every now and then a good nba brawl is neccesary.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Interesting, So as you see it. The refs should allow players to to go at it for a good browl every now and then?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah cus as you can see basketball players arent fighters lol


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Fork said:


> Okay...started by the nuggets, which was my point originally.
> 
> Smith stepped to Robinson. That incites the fight, though I don't consider that a real 'fight' it's just more of a scuffle. Anthony escalated it to an actual fight by taking a swing at a guy.
> 
> ...


According to a Denver coach, Isiah told Carmello before the foul, "don't go into the paint".

Watch the video carefully and you will see, Robinson is the constant instigator. Don't take my word for it, see what this NY writer has to say:

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/480872p-404688c.html



> Carmelo Anthony may end up with the biggest fine and suspension here, because he came in when the whole thing should have been ending and threw a haymaker at Collins. But I keep watching the tape, and it is clear that after Collins took down Smith from behind, the incident became much worse because of the presence of a hothead from the Knicks named Nate Robinson.
> 
> Robinson is small, and thinks he is a better player than he really is, and now he was going to show everybody how tough he was.
> 
> So his hands went right up at Smith in a playground, "Let's do this" pose. Then Robinson was tackling Smith and taking him over the first row of seats and into the second.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah i saw that if i would have been smith i would have kneed nate


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Incredibly weak fines by Stern.

Look for more fights to follow this season.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Incredibly weak fines by Stern.
> 
> Look for more fights to follow this season.


since his contract doesn't kick in till next year, Carmelo was basically fined a million bucks. If this was next year, he'd be at a fine of under 3 million.

Either one is a pretty good fine.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I agree with Hap. 15 games is no laughing matter. I'd hate to go home to my wife and explain I just blew a cool million for a mistake at work. If you are competitive having to sit 1 game is going to really eat at you. 

On ESPN radio today they mentioned that if they counted the suspended games against the stats... that is give them a game played with 0 minutes to ruin their per game stats, that it would probably have more of an impact than the money.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Paxil said:


> I agree with Hap. 15 games is no laughing matter. I'd hate to go home to my wife and explain I just blew a cool million for a mistake at work. If you are competitive having to sit 1 game is going to really eat at you.
> 
> On ESPN radio today they mentioned that if they counted the suspended games against the stats... that is give them a game played with 0 minutes to ruin their per game stats, that it would probably have more of an impact than the money.


they should do that. That'd stick in their craw as much, if not more, than taking away their money.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

This should help us move up a few games in the division standings if we can keep our end of the deal up with the nuggets losing players for a while.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> i love brawls....which is why i like hockey to see em go at it..every now and then a good nba brawl is neccesary.


i agree.

nate rob is a G, melo was straight puss though for swinging and running off.

shouts out to jeffries for attempting to get it popping...:clap:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Paxil said:


> I agree with Hap. 15 games is no laughing matter. I'd hate to go home to my wife and explain I just blew a cool million for a mistake at work.


If you acted like that at work you'd be fired, and most likely arrested for assault.

Then the person you attacked would probably take your house in a civil suit.

1 year suspension for a punch thrown and lifetime ban from the league for a second offense.

We'd never see another fight in the NBA, and players would channel their frustrations and anger into better basketball.

Win-win situation.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Paxil said:


> I agree with Hap. 15 games is no laughing matter. I'd hate to go home to my wife and explain I just blew a cool million for a mistake at work.


Unless you make what Carmello makes, you wouldn't have to. The equivalent fine is (15/82)*your salary. If you are an average Joe, that probably amounts to what, $10 thousand? Just tell her you blew it betting on basketball games with the boys down at bbb.net (er, bbf.net).

barfo


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

barfo said:


> Unless you make what Carmello makes, you wouldn't have to. The equivalent fine is (15/82)*your salary. If you are an average Joe, that probably amounts to what, $10 thousand? Just tell her you blew it betting on basketball games with the boys down at bbb.net (er, bbf.net).
> 
> barfo


er, bbf.com.

Don't worry, I'm still not used to it.


----------

